# 2 weeks to go, any big plans?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

So, it's getting close now. Sept 11th. Any big travel plans out there? We usually head west a few hours and circle like hooked fish. End up eating lunch on a rock and marvel how the hills got steeper in the last 30 years. Depending on bad weather just might stay close to home too. Hard to believe a year can go that fast!  Be sure to post up some pics of the big adventure, dogs, birds, country, buddies.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I will be starting wednesday  . Heading to MT for sage grouse, sharpies and huns. My wifes family from Norway will be here on our opener so I will only get out for a couple hours each day. The following weekend I will start hitting it hard. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Wade, give us the pictures when you're ready, you are a great photographer. Want to see that GWP on point. I have a new pup this year and can just visualize a dog on each end with a grouse in the middle. :eyeroll:


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

Got 5 guys and 6 dogs ready to hit the priaire. We spent hundreds of hours getting the dogs in shape, and they are ready to go. Don't know how it could get any better than last year. Never took more than an hour to limit out the 1st 4 days of the season. Granted the huns were harder to find. Seriously upgraded my camera lense looking for the perfect pictures. Don't know if I will spend more time carrying the 4 pound camera and lense or the shotgun. Will have to learn how to post pictures this year. Going to try to not shoot any birds that do not come from a point and that can not be photographed. Hopefully the temps won't spike like they did last year.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

The pup will be four months old...so perfect time to see what he can do on dumb, early season birds! Have no idea where to go, but I guess we'll just hit the dusty trail and see what we can find.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I plan on hitting the "spot" and eating pan fried grouse while watching some NFL, baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

Now that birds numbers are up almost 50% over last year for grouse, will have to bring a good book to read during all the down time! Bringing our 1st White dog out on the priaire in 24 years. We have only had Drahthaars the lately. Looking forward to having a dog not so interested in chasing or tracking fur!


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I am heading south west friday at noon to the same spot i have gone for 32 years. I cant wait to hear gluk gluk on the first flush. I am sure the hills are getting taller and steeper.


----------

